# my baby



## Tayybear (Feb 15, 2008)

YouTube - maxies fun again
YouTube - Maxies Fun time


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Gorgeous 

I love it when they dance


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just so lovely 
his just like badger


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

very scary!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

They are sweet - arent they?


----------

